# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Una investigación refleja el descenso de las lluvias primaverales en España

## Salut

> *Una investigación refleja el descenso de las lluvias primaverales en España*
> 
> Investigadores de la Universidad de Zaragoza, pertenecientes al Grupo Consolidado Clima, Agua, Cambio Global y Sistemas Naturales, reconocido por el Departamento de Ciencia, Tecnología y Universidad del Gobierno de Aragón, han participado en un proyecto financiado por el Ministerio de Ciencia e Innovación con la colaboración de expertos internacionales de Italia y República Checa para construir la base de datos de precipitaciones mensuales probablemente con la mayor densidad de observaciones de Europa. Así lo asegura José Carlos González- Hidalgo, investigador y primer autor de este trabajo que ha sido publicado en International Journal of Climatology.
> 
> El trabajo se ha realizado en respuesta a una demanda realizada por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino, ante la escasez de datos y estudios sobre las precitaciones en España. La nueva base de datos analizó la totalidad de los más de 10.000 observatorios repartidos por tota España, llegando finalmente a la reconstrucción de 2.670 series mensuales de precipitación completas.
> 
> Esta labor ha sido posible gracias a la ingente labor de conservación que ha desarrollado el antiguo INM, actual Agencia Española de Meteorología, en cuyos archivos se conserva una información de primera importancia para esta investigación. A raíz de estos datos, hemos logrado reconstruir cómo han sido las lluvias registradas en España desde 1946 hasta el año 2005, apunta González- Hidalgo.
> 
> Entre las conclusiones que arroja este estudio figuran que durante los meses de marzo y junio de los últimos 60 años se registra una disminución de las precipitaciones de forma generalizada en la España Peninsular significativa desde un punto de vista estadístico, según se comprueba analizando los datos en estos miles de observatorios. En el caso del marzo esta disminución es muy acusada, llegando al 69% del territorio peninsular, mientras que en junio esta disminución afecta al 30%. Una tendencia diferente es la del mes de octubre, en donde se ha detectado una tendencia al alza de las lluvias en un 34% igualmente significativa.
> ...


http://iagua.es/2010/06/una-investig...les-en-espana/

^^ Es algo que mucha gente ya ha venido observando desde hace tiempo, pero que ahora se está confirmando con datos, y cuantificándose el impacto.

----------


## ben-amar

*Esta labor ha sido posible gracias a la ingente labor de conservación que ha desarrollado el antiguo INM, actual Agencia Española de Meteorología, en cuyos archivos se conserva una información de primera importancia para esta investigación. A raíz de estos datos, hemos logrado reconstruir cómo han sido las lluvias registradas en España desde 1946 hasta el año 2005, apunta González- Hidalgo.*

Ya decia yo que las lluvias de este año no podian haber entrado en ese estudio.

*Respecto a la tendencia de los totales anuales, no podemos establecer conclusiones claras, pues si en la señal predomina la tendencia negativa, no es significativa estadísticamente hablando. Sin embargo el comportamiento estacional permite sugerir que dependemos más de la lluvia de los meses del inicio de la estación húmeda (otoño).*

Pues entonces no ha entrado en ese estudio las precipitaciones de Andalucía. ¡¡Hasta Noviembre en manga corta y el suelo mas seco que la mojama!!

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, andalucía occidental siempre ha sido más dependiente de las borrascas atlánticas... pero buena parte de españa ya de antes era dependiente de las tormentas mediterráneas.

Realmente el estudio lo que hace es reflejar en cifras lo que muchos ya intuían: que por el cambio climático se está debilitando el sistema de borrascas atlánticas (dependiente de la corriente del golfo), pero que por otro lado se incrementan las tormentas mediterráneas (al subir la temperatura del _mare nostrum_ y, en consecuencia, aumentar su evaporación).

Obviamente hace falta aún más tiempo para confirmar estas tendencias. Pero son consistentes con los modelos climáticos que se venían manejando desde el IPCC.

----------


## ben-amar

> ^^ *Bueno, andalucía occidental siempre ha sido más dependiente de las borrascas atlánticas...* pero buena parte de españa ya de antes era dependiente de las tormentas mediterráneas.
> 
> *Realmente el estudio lo que hace es reflejar en cifras lo que muchos ya intuían: que por el cambio climático se está debilitando el sistema de borrascas atlánticas* (dependiente de la corriente del golfo), pero que por otro lado se incrementan las tormentas mediterráneas (al subir la temperatura del _mare nostrum_ y, en consecuencia, aumentar su evaporación).
> 
> Obviamente hace falta aún más tiempo para confirmar estas tendencias. Pero son consistentes con los modelos climáticos que se venían manejando desde el IPCC.


Es cierto que influye ya el cambio climatico y el deshielo de los polos pero desde que recuerdo, en llegando junio, el anticiclon de las Azores ha sido nuestro acompañante habitual.

----------


## Salut

^^ Si, pero eso ya es verano  :Stick Out Tongue: 

La cosa es que por lo visto la corriente del golfo se está debilitando y/o desviando hacia el norte... mientras que el mediterráneo se calienta mucho más que antes (que junto a la contaminación y sobrepesca, es la causa de las plagas de medusas), y por lo tanto favorece la formación de tormentas mediterráneas otoñales.

----------

